# Crash Burn Love: Demo Derby



## sbalsama (Jul 3, 2005)

I just wanted to show off my teacher's new book that will be coming out in a month (I of course got my advance copy!). He uses a style very reminiscent of Larry Fink - handheld flash and 6x6 TLR. 

http://crashburnlove.com/
http://backstreetbooks.com/

It's a story about the local Demolition Derby scene around PA and NJ. Bill has some sample shots on there so feel free to take a look. Unfortunately the scans pale in comparison to the actual book.

You might be familiar with Michael A. Smith and Paula Chamlee (both _very_ accomplished large format photographers) and he worked with them to publish this book. If you ever have seen one of Michael books, you are familiar with the insanely beautiful printing process he uses for his publications. So please take a look and even post your feedback on what you see. Thank you!


----------

